

Inside Project Loon: Google's Internet in the sky is almost open for business - ismavis
http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/2/8129543/google-project-loon-internet-balloon-access-business

======
taksintik
Sounds this will tie in with their plan to build a phone carrier service.
Exciting!

